# Stanks got the wrong white stuff on fan leaves :(



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 20, 2015)

So I don't get it I run my fans 24/7 I have 2 fans in my tent and a 6" exhaust.
The powder mildew it's crazy on one plant was gonna kill it. Can it come from a mother plant or is that crazy?
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424484749.798786.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424484759.629284.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424484768.050551.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424484777.213539.jpg


To top it all off it's this cold outside
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424484798.813247.jpg


I cut all the PM off the plant what are the next steps Stank should take?
I added another fan to my tent. My room has 20% RH 80F


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2015)

Powdery milder spreads by spores. So yes the mother could give it to her babies. It is really important to have great hygiene in your grows. If there is a leaf on the floor, put it in a trash can that is out of the grow room.  Burn those leaves.. If you lay it down anywhere there will be spores.  Take everything out of your room and clean again with a little bleach in a gallon of water.  You are going to have to treat it or throw it away.  That strain may be susceptible to mildew.  wash your hands...It is up to you how you want to treat it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 21, 2015)

What do I use to " Treat" it? 
I know the bleach for tent surface etc but what about the plant?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2015)

There are a few options. I go organic, but others will chime in with what really works that isn't organic.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 21, 2015)

Distilled water with  lowered ph will kill that stuff


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 21, 2015)

Start a 5.5-6 ph watering regime and  get some circulation in there


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't think so Lyfespan. I have used baking soda on roses with it... He needs something that will knock it out...
come on you chemical growers, what should he use?


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh and decrease the watering frequencies that are causing the dirty moisture issues


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 21, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I don't think so Lyfespan. I have used baking soda on roses with it... He needs something that will knock it out...
> come on you chemical growers, what should he use?



Baking soda goes the wrong way rose that eliminates acids, you want to increase the acids


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 21, 2015)

You can use lactic acids from a milk water mix, citric acid, or I have even foliared with ph down


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 21, 2015)

4 weeks into flower. One plant is REAL bad I cut 60% of the plant off. Think it will be in shock lol.

Thanks lyfespan what about store bought stuff?

I have heard of milk etc 
Something like SNS but for mildew
I have 3 circulation fans plus intake and exhaust. I'm an hvac tech I know all about CFM air exchange etc that's why I'm so pissed I got PM.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2015)

can you clean those fans and exhaust too? The spores can be in your system. 

I used baking soda for 20 years until i quit buying roses that were susceptible.  Takes a carrier like pure dishwashing liquid...  

Here you go Stank:  http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Marijuana-Mildew

I


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have been here........its the borg part 2, milk and other home remedies will not work,  I threw everything out did a minor cleaning and it came back again, there is probaly a spray  that works you can try but im not aware of it. When its left to get real bad it becomes very difficult to get  rid off. i had to do sulphur burns to get rid of it, its a shame the laws arent different cause i have a burner and some sulphur lying around i have no use for.
Fight it, but keep in mind whatever ends up happening the first chance you have too clean things  CLEAN EVERYTHING REALLY WELL WITH BLEACH AND WATER, hoods fans ducting walls floors everything, if you dont you will just be dealing with it again in the future.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 21, 2015)

Also, PM is systemic, so if you grew from clones and the mother had PM, the clones will likely too. Even if there were no signs when you recieved the clones. Dont know where you got them from but im just saying.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

Stank needs this
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424670325.244581.jpg

Can not find it in Canada and non of the shops ship to Canada like amazon. Can anyone find a place that does or buy it and ship to me I'll send $ first.
Thanks


----------



## IQof420 (Feb 23, 2015)

Diluted h2o2? might help? good luck.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2015)

I think in Canada you can get Milstop....try that Stank.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

Rose I figured your a pro at mailing illegal stuff across the boarder. Help a brother out lol.

I'm off to the hydro shop to see what I can get. I'm looking for organic.
How much you wanna bet they try to sell me mighty wash or white wash by green planet


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

So Stank loves his chemicals and went and got some of the good stuff NOVA 40
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424724297.690861.jpg

I have become good buddy's with the guy at the hydro shop he is even sharing his secrets about how to build a spaceship it's all in the mercury to make it fly...ah shoot I've said to much already.

So let's hope it works and it's not all these chemicals getting to his brain LMFAO. I'm scared I'm in week 4 and plan on consuming these plants will this stuff kill me or make me grow a 3 nut?


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

You can download the msds and bottle label here.   http://www.terralink-horticulture.com/p-3519-nova-40-wp.aspx

It sounds like could kill you


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Dman
Yup if I ingest large amounts it can kill ya.
It is used on food we eat just not in Canada SHHHH


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just sprayed all my plants if it kills my girls I'll be so mad. They look awesome for the 5 week of bloom. Only time will tell.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 25, 2015)

Stuff works awesome it's all gone no more PM


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 25, 2015)

Stank,
Hope you got it whipped. Got to be a royal pain in the rear end (thought I was gonna say *** didn`t ya ?).


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope you are right, keep a really close eye for awhile, and clean that room asap.
It can keep coming back over and over again, but hopefully you got it early enough, but as i said, clean the room its a small price to pay considering the alternative.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2015)

Dman speaks the truth.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yea man. The room will be cleaned as well as all the fans etc before my next crop goes in. I sprayed the chemicals all over the tent fans etc I am pretty sure that it was from the clones I got. 

I do not want it coming back I have even added another big fan in my tent to get even more air moving around inside it. 

I am keeping a real good eye I waterd them last night and did not see any. Before if I cut the leaves off the next day others would be spotted and this is not the case from spraying spotted leaves now. 

I have had to live threw spider mites and PM with these clones I learned a very good lesson not to take clones from just anyone


----------

